# Best derailleur for DH?



## vaporooski (Feb 8, 2013)

So I'm currently using a Zee FR version and just switched to a 105 11-28 cassette. Had 11-36 before. I'm having difficulty getting it to shift right and I'm not sure if that's because I have the FR version, or if maybe it got bent from a small crash. It doesn't look bad, or bent, but I can't get it to shift right. 
Now my thoughts are to get a new one. 
Shimano or SRAM? Saint, XO? 

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Shimano, unless you also want to buy new shifters. Of course Saint is best and Zee is a little heavier, cheaper, maybe weaker. A derailleur made for a close ratio cassette will shift better than your's that's made for a wide ratio.


----------



## vaporooski (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah I'm leaning towards Saint. Just figured I'd ask for some feedback before spending the cash. If SRAM is considered better, I'd be willing to buy a new shifter as well. So I figured I'd get some opinions 

Thanks for chiming in, much appreciated.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd say shifting quality is similar between equivalent SRAM and Shimano parts and it comes down to personal preference. If you already have a Shimano shifter stick with a Shimano derailleur and save the cash.


----------



## vaporooski (Feb 8, 2013)

Makes sense. I'll probably pull the trigger on the Saint tomorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I was about to write "Zee", but since you've just bent one 
I don't think FR version would not properly work on close-ratio cassette, unless it's twisted.
Go for Saint or ride more carefully


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Zee cheap fast durable!


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

8664 said:


> Zee cheap fast durable!


Are you mixing 9 speed and 10 speed parts


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

daisycutter said:


> Are you mixing 9 speed and 10 speed parts


NO, zee mech up to 28", 10speed ultegra 11-26, kmc 10SLspeed .


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

If you were running the 11-36t version and just switched to the close range cassette then that's where the trouble is. The ZEE doesn't have the extra piece to allow running wide or compact cassette ranges so you're limited to running whatever range the version you have is designed for. That's the nice thing with the Saint, versatility. Only downside I've seen with saint (besides cost) is the overall size of the body. The ZEE is actually compact compared to Saint and the extra body size may let it contact the swingarm in the smaller cogs. It does have that cool bumper built in but it can only do so much...


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

vaporooski said:


> Any and all advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


Have you readjusted the mech?

Hi/Lo stop screws, shifter barrell adjuster etc. If you haven't then it's a good place to start before spending.

Generally speaking Shimano mechs aren't that finicky about cassette size, except for trying to jam tiny road race mechs together with 32+ cassettes I've never found a combination that flatout wouldn't work.


----------



## vaporooski (Feb 8, 2013)

All adjustments have been made over and over again. I think it may be because of the switch. I suppose I could probably get away with the DH version of the ZEE.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Saint all the way! Install, adjust, and forget....I have not had to adjust mine once since installing it over two years ago. I used to shy away from all things Shimano but this derailleur has performed flawlessly.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

kenbentit said:


> The ZEE doesn't have the extra piece to allow running wide or compact cassette ranges so you're limited to running whatever range the version you have is designed for.


Are you 100% sure that's the reason? I thought b-link is just a "spacer", that moves whole dérailleur down, so derailleur's upper puley doesn't hit biggest cog?
Why would b-link be removable?


----------



## vaporooski (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay so just wanted to give you guys an update. I went to my local shop where I purchased the Zee setup. They swapped out my FR for the DH version, and still had difficulty getting it to shift right. The mechanic came to the conclusion that the shifter was now the culprit. End result, they swapped out my derailleur and shifter for brand new ones and everything is working great! I absolutely love it when I get such great CS. I tipped the mech and went on with my commute to work.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Wait - you commute to work on your DH bike? - more power to you  Riding to work I get killed on our hills even on my FR bike... 

As for your question - I went Saint for DH; FR bike came with XT so I'll keep it until I break it. XTR on my xc / commuter bike


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

frango; Yeah, the Saint comes with the removeable piece for he "B" adjust but the ZEE doesn't have it. It's the 1st time I've ever seen that either, I don't know if the saint piece would fit on a ZEE der. but it'd probably be worth a try (or at least fab up some sort of spacer, it should be pretty simple)


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I thought it could be removed https://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/stories/2013/02/13/full_Zee_1.jpg?1360809678

"Shimano offers two models of the Zee - A "DH spec" that fits up to a 28 tooth cassette, and a "Freeride spec" that fits up to a 36 tooth cassette. This is accomplished using a different sized b-link that can be purchased independently for converting your rear derailleur between modes."


----------



## vaporooski (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah I commute to work to stay in shape. I am kind of cheating with my DH/commute bike. It's an Uzzi VP. I say DH because other than commuting that's all I use it for. Here's some specs:

2010 Uzzi VP medium
Shock - CCDB Ti coil
Fork - 2012 Boxxer R2C2
Easton Havoc direct mount
Syntace DH bars
ODI grips
Zee brakes f/r 203mm
Zee shifter and zee DH derailleur
MRP chain guide 
SLX cranks
Cromag 36t chain ring
Shimano 105 11-28t cassette
Chris king BB and headset
Straitline seat post clamp and AMP pedals
Kronolog seat post
Selle Italia/ TLD saddle
Wheels/tires - commute is DT hoops laced to hope pro II's and 2.4 maxis holy rollers
DH is Mavic 823 laced to Chris king ISO with HD rear. Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 tubeless front and back. 

I haven't weighed it with the DH wheels but she's at 36 with the commuter hoops on.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

barleylegal said:


> SAINT!!!! it brakes rocks not vice versa


The derailleur is suppose to shift gears. Why do you want to stop rocks?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

frango; It would make sense for it to be convertible, I'll have to check out the separate piece (bet it's the same part that comes with the Saint  )


----------



## vaporooski (Feb 8, 2013)

barleylegal said:


> SAINT!!!! it brakes rocks not vice versa


Nice..!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

kenbentit said:


> If you were running the 11-36t version and just switched to the close range cassette then that's where the trouble is. The ZEE doesn't have the extra piece to allow running wide or compact cassette ranges so you're limited to running whatever range the version you have is designed for. That's the nice thing with the Saint, versatility. Only downside I've seen with saint (besides cost) is the overall size of the body. The ZEE is actually compact compared to Saint and the extra body size may let it contact the swingarm in the smaller cogs. It does have that cool bumper built in but it can only do so much...


this...


----------

